# PCGH+, wie funktioniert es?



## SteffenRoeder (12. März 2018)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu dem neuen System. Es erscheinen nun regelmäßig Tests/Artikel, die man nur durch besitz von PCGH einsehen kann. Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich habe die Printausgabe von PCGH abonniert und kann Trotzdem nicht auf diese Artikel zugreifen? Erscheinen die dann wenigsten in der Printausgabe? Wenn ich mir allgemein PCGH + kaufe, bekomme ich dann die Zeitung digital + die Artikel die nur mit PCGH+ zu betrachten sind, aber wenn man nur das Print-Abo hat,  dann nicht? (Weiterhin kann man unter den PCGH + Artikeln auch keine Kommentare einsehen) Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären. Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Artikel verpasst der dies erklärt. Habe in den letzten Tagen nur wenig Zeit gehabt und wundere mich nun.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Als Print-Abonnent hast du bereits alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel in gedruckter Form. PCGH Plus ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit für Leser, einzelne Artikel zu erwerben. Als Digitalabonnent (über DPV) hat man außerdem automatisch kostenfreien Zugriff auf PCGH-Plus-Artikel. Das ist für Print-Abonnenten mit einem kleinen Aufpreis verbunden.
Hier gelangst du zu unserem Artikel, der PCGH Plus ausführlich erklärt: PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Und es gibt keine Kommentar-Möglichkeiten unter den PCGH+-Artikeln.


----------



## GEChun (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Als Print-Abonnent hast du bereits alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel in gedruckter Form. PCGH Plus ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit für Leser, einzelne Artikel zu erwerben. Als Digitalabonnent (über DPV) hat man außerdem automatisch kostenfreien Zugriff auf PCGH-Plus-Artikel. Das ist für Print-Abonnenten mit einem kleinen Aufpreis verbunden.
> Hier gelangst du zu unserem Artikel, der PCGH Plus ausführlich erklärt: PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte



Die bisherigen Online Artikel bleiben allerdings kostenfrei oder darf man jetzt damit rechnen das z.B. "Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2018: 15 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Monat XY]" ebenfalls ein PCGH + Artikel wird?


----------



## Esinger (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

das würde ich pcgh zutrauen das die sowas machen würden


----------



## Pimp-OINK (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Ich bin wohl zu alt für diesen ganzen Werbungsmist...Entschuldigung aber mich nervt diese Geldmacherei nur noch ! Jetzt auch noch hier mit PCGH+...!


----------



## Esinger (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

tja manche kriegen den hals eben nicht voll was geld angeht


----------



## INU.ID (13. März 2018)

Vielleicht sollte man erstmal den verlinkten Artikel lesen, um zu verstehen was PCGH+ überhaupt ist/bedeutet, bevor man sich grundlos darüber aufregt.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



Esinger schrieb:


> tja manche kriegen den hals eben nicht voll was geld angeht



Und du arbeitest umsonst?
Ich muss über YouTube Content des Öfteren die Stirn runzeln, wer dort tatsächlich Geld, aber vor allem mit was verdient!
Das die Print Medien jetzt nicht in Geld schwimmen sollte sich mittlerweile rum gesprochen haben!


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



Pimp-OINK schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl zu alt für diesen ganzen Werbungsmist...Entschuldigung aber mich nervt diese Geldmacherei nur noch ! Jetzt auch noch hier mit PCGH+...!



Mit PCGH+ ändert sich für dich genau nichts. Die Print Artikel werden einfach nur online zur Verfügung gestellt. Mehr nicht...


----------



## connermc (13. März 2018)

Also muss ich dann bis zum kommenden ersten Mittwoch im Monat warten, um es lesen zu können


----------



## Fossi777 (13. März 2018)

Ist wohl ein schlechter Scherz, wenn man sich die Hardware Artikel der letzten paar Tage ansieht. 
Fast nur PCGH+ Artikel und wenn man mehr wissen will als dass AMD Geburtstag feiert soll man zahlen ?

Da kann man jetzt schon sehen wo die Reise hingeht...


----------



## SteffenRoeder (13. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Danke für die Erklärung. Wenn ich durch die Printausgabe Zugriff habe ist es ja nicht so schlimm. Jedoch werde ich wohl mein Abonnement in ein Digitales umwandeln.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Da kann man jetzt schon sehen wo die Reise hingeht...


Ja, weiß man:
PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. März 2018)

Ja mal gucken. Eben auch: Großes Foto und lange Überschrift direkt auf der Hauptseite *pcgameshardware.de*. Ein Eyecatcher und interessant, will anklicken...oh...ist ja Plus, kostet Geld. 
Ok.
Ungelogen: Seit Bild.de "Plus" eingeführt hat, war ich nicht mehr auf deren Homepage. Gut, zugegeben, bei unterstem Niveau fällt das sehr leicht. Fernbleiben und um PCGH einen Boden machen, wie der Teufel um das Weihwasser, könnte aber auch hier passieren....
Stört nämlich tierisch. Blendet den Plus-Kram doch den Leuten ein, die dafür bezahlen. Aber mich in die Irre führen bzw. mir ständig die kostenpflichtige Karotte vor die Nase halten, finde ich nervig.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Blendet den Plus-Kram doch den Leuten ein, die dafür bezahlen.


Das funktioniert bei Einzelartikel-Käufen dann genau wie? ^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. März 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei Einzelartikel-Käufen dann genau wie? ^^


Ihr könnt jederzeit, ab und zu oder gezielt - wie auch bei andere Aktionen - die Besucher / Mitglieder fragen oder darauf hinweisen, ob Interesse an dem Kauf einzelne digital Print-Artikel besteht, oder dass die Möglichkeit auf Kauf überhaupt besteht. Wer zustimmt, bekommt die Plus-Artikel angezeigt und wer nicht, nicht. Für die Kauf-Möglichkeit der Plus-Artikel könnte auch diskret permanent geworben werden. Oder Quasi eine Plus Mitgliedschaft, gestaffelt in buy all oder buy what you like. Die Plus Mitglied bekommen die Plus Artikel angezeigt. Oder die Besucher ohne Account sowieso.

Also Steuerung über die Einstellmöglichkeit des Account-Inhabers. Zeige mir Plus Artikel ja / nein.

Das würde mir jetzt so spontan einfallen. Letztendlich haben beide Seiten anliegen. Der Konsument möchte PCGH.de zum einen weiterhin vernünftig nutzen und PCGH zum anderen kostendeckend mit Aussicht auf Gewinn arbeiten. 

Bin kaufmännisch jetzt nicht auf den Kopf gefallen und aus PCGH Sicht liegt es erst mal nahe, dem Konsument das kostenpflichtige Zuckerstück "Plus" ständig unter die Nase zu reiben. Kommt jedoch möglicherweise nicht bei allen so gut an.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2018)

Und Gäste werden wie gesteuert?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2018)

Die "Classic" News ohne Smartphones etc. könnte man eventuell auch von dem Plus-Programm abgrenzen.
Also rein technisch betrachtet. Ob das kaufmännisch gesehen tragbar ist kann ich nicht beantworten. 



Spoiler



Zur Erinnerung: Mods sind keine Mitarbeiter von PCGH, haben dem entsprechenden auch keine Ahnung was bei Redaktionellen Inhalten wie dem Plus-Programm beschlossen oder besprochen wurde.


----------



## ShadowStalker91 (16. März 2018)

Für Leute die ein digital Abo oder ein Print Abo haben ändert sich doch nichts. Lediglich die nicht zahlenden Leser müssen extra zahlen, um die Artikel lesen zu können. Die Zeitung bzw die Mitarbeiter geben sich Mühe und investieren Arbeit darin uns diese News bzw Test liefern zu können und dies sollte auch entlohnt werden. Von daher finde ich es nicht schlimm, auch wenn das den Berufsempörten nicht gefallen sollte


----------



## connermc (17. März 2018)

und was ist mit den Leuten die sich das Heft am Kiosk kaufen ?


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2018)

Die haben die Artikel doch in Papierform.


----------



## connermc (17. März 2018)

sind das denn Alles Artikel die schon erschienen sind ?


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2018)

connermc schrieb:


> sind das denn Alles Artikel die schon erschienen sind ?


Genau.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

ShadowStalker91 schrieb:


> Für Leute die ein digital Abo oder ein Print Abo haben ändert sich doch nichts. Lediglich die nicht zahlenden Leser müssen extra zahlen, um die Artikel lesen zu können. Die Zeitung bzw die Mitarbeiter geben sich Mühe und investieren Arbeit darin uns diese News bzw Test liefern zu können und dies sollte auch entlohnt werden. Von daher finde ich es nicht schlimm, auch wenn das den Berufsempörten nicht gefallen sollte



Und da reicht es nicht mit Werbung zugespammt zu werden ? 

Bis zu 1,49 Eur für *einen* Artikel und wieviel kostet das ganze Heft ?

Für mich ist das reine Abzocke...

Computerbase ich komme !


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2018)

Wieso Abzocke? Wenn Dich nur ein Artikel interessiert und der Rest nicht, dann fährst Du doch günstiger. Und vor allem: Du musst es doch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

Überleg doch mal wieviele Artikel in einem Heft sind, und rechne das mal hoch .

 Das ist reine Abzocke ! Druck und Vertrieb fällt komplett weg, und man verlangt trotzdem um ein vielfaches mehr.
Mir ist es zu blöd, zwischen dem ganzen PCGH+ Mist die regulären Artikel suchen zu müssen.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2018)

Natürlich lohnt ein Einzelkauf nicht, wenn man mehr als 2-3 Artikel lesen möchte. Da sollte man dann zum Heft greifen. Auf der anderen Seite kommst Du so aber für weniger Geld an Artikel, für die Du sonst den "Vollpreis" des Hefts hättest zahlen müssen, auch wenn Dir der Rest des Hefts eventuell sonst gar nicht zugesagt hätte. Wenn ich mich nicht vollständig täusche, ist das der Gedanke hinter dem Ganzen.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

Du sagst es hier werden 2 bis 3 Artikel zum Vollpreis eines ganzen Heftes verkauft, obwohl die Kosten deutlich geringer sind.

Im Heft sieht man auf einen Blick was drin ist, und ob es sich lohnt das Heft zu kaufen. PCGH+ Artikel werden nach und nach 
veröffentlicht  und man kann nur hoffen, dass einen der Rest eh nicht interessiert, wenn man schon 2-3 Artikel gekauft hat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2018)

Nochmals: Die Plus-Artikel kosten 0,49 bis 1,49 Euro – die meisten höchstens 0,99 Euro. Ein Heft kostet monatlich ohne DVD 4,50 Euro (im Abo weniger). Man kann also bequem pro Monat mehrere Plus-Artikel kaufen, ohne das „Heft-Budget” zu erreichen. Dass bei der Online-Abrechnung mehr bei uns hängen bleibt, kann nun wirklich kein Vorwurf sein, wo doch jede Partei einen Vorteil hat.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Traurig, wie wenig guter Content wertgeschätzt wird.  „Ist doch alles virtuell, muss also spottbillig oder, nein, eigentlich kostenlos sein!” <- Nein, so funktioniert die Welt nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2018)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung irgendwie nicht.

Wer gerne das Heft möchte kanns nach wie vor kaufen. Wen nur ein einzelner Artikel interessiert kann den jetzt fürn paar Cent auch einzeln kaufen und online lesen was vorher nicht ging.
Wo ist denn für den Kunden jetzt der Nachteil? Das Angebot ist doch einfach nur größer/flexibler geworden. 

Ob PCGH damit jetzt mehr oder weniger verdient oder wie was wo abgerechnet wird kann mir als Leser doch wurscht sein. Immer diese Weltverbesserer hier die überall die Abzocke riechen. Ja mein Gott dann kaufts halt nicht wenns euch nicht gefällt (wenn das die vorherrschende Meinung über ein Produkt ist wird es verschwinden - Wunder der Marktwirtschaft), aber lasst wenigstens Leuten dies vielleicht ganz nett finden nur genau den 144Hz-TFT Artikel zu lesen wenn sie grade nen flotten Bildschirm kaufen wollen ihre Freude über das Angebot, in ihrem Fall 3€ gespart zu haben.


----------



## 4B11T (19. März 2018)

Einerseits hat es mich auch immer etwas geärgert, wenn ich die am Kiosk gekaufte Printversion in den folgenden Wochen nach und nach komplett auch kostenlos online zu lesen bekam. Andererseits wurden wichtige Hardwaretests, Vergleichstest usw. auf diesem Wege der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht. Denn reine Hardwarenews Seiten gibts haufenweise, was PCGH von denen abhebt sind die ausführlichen und fundierten Tests. Ich befürchte nun auch, dass genau diese künftig dauerhaft hinter dem "+" verschlossen bleiben werden, und PCGH damit für die große Zahl der "Gratisnutzer" im Dschungel der zahllosen Harwarenews Seiten an Bedeutung verliert.

Da muss man auch nicht unbedingt den guten alten Printmedien hinterher trauern und betonen wie arm die Zeitschriften nun alle werden, der Wandel zu Digital-only ist vorgezeichnet und nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Die eigentliche Frage ist, wie sich Bezahlangebote und Gratisangebote küftig entwickeln. Auch von den Inhalten her wird das spannend, ich denke Videos werden die Zukunft, mit Anzeigen, welche sich auch nur schwer blocken lassen.

PCGH wählt jetzt anscheinend doch noch den oldschool-Weg über Bezahlartikel, obwohl z.B. der Smartphone-Spielemarkt beweist, das free2play und Werbefinanzierung sehr viel effizienter ist. Naja, warten wir es ab, ich denke aber auch: "PCGH+" ist gut gemeint, verschreckt aber mehr Gratisnutzer (und reduziert den Werberelevanten Trafic), als man durch den Verkauf der "+ Artikel" wieder reinholen kann.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

4B11T schrieb:


> Einerseits hat es mich auch immer etwas geärgert,  wenn ich die am Kiosk gekaufte Printversion in den folgenden Wochen nach  und nach komplett auch kostenlos online zu lesen bekam. Andererseits  wurden wichtige Hardwaretests, Vergleichstest usw. auf diesem Wege der  Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht. Denn reine Hardwarenews Seiten gibts  haufenweise, was PCGH von denen abhebt sind die ausführlichen und  fundierten Tests. Ich befürchte nun auch, dass genau diese künftig  dauerhaft hinter dem "+" verschlossen bleiben werden, und PCGH damit für  die große Zahl der "Gratisnutzer" im Dschungel der zahllosen  Harwarenews Seiten an Bedeutung verliert.
> *
> Die eigentliche Frage ist, wie sich Bezahlangebote und Gratisangebote küftig entwickeln. *
> 
> ...



Genau das ist auch meine Sorge,  und somit hat sich schon was geändert. 

Weil ich die ausführlichen Tests jetzt auf jeden Fall bezahlen muss, 
die ich vorher, wenn auch ein paar Wochen später, kostenlos lesen konnte.

@ PCGH Ich mach euch keinen Vorwurf dass ihr es macht, sondern wie. 

Man könnte  alle PCGH+ Artikel auf einmal  seperat auflisten, und nicht nach und nach unter die Nase reiben.
Dann könnte man  sehen, was einen davon interessiert, und ob es sich nicht  lohnt  gleich das ganze Heft zu kaufen.

Ihr habt kaum Mehraufwand, verdient mit Klicks und Werbung zusätzlich, spart einen Grossteil der Kosten ein, und verlangt trotzdem  viel  mehr.

Ich wüde nix sagen wenn ein Artikel 10- 20 cent kosten würde, das wäre fair. So eher nicht ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2018)

Preise werden aber nicht danach bestimmt was fair ist sondern was wirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Computerbase ich komme !



Wenn alle hier gehen die nur am nörgeln sind, weil sie nicht mehr alles Umsonst bekommen zahle ich gerne auch 2.49€ pro Artikel. Sogar als Online und Heft Abonnent! Diese ewige Nörgelei ist schlimmer als die Werbung im Internet, mittlerweile.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

Das wird nicht lange dauern, wenn wirklich alle gehen die nicht für Infos zahlen wollen , die Sie wo anders kostenlos bekommen .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2018)

Irgendwann kommt jeder in das Alter, in dem gesparte Lebenszeit (-> gebündeltes Wissen statt Wälzerei unzähliger Websites) einen Centbetrag mehr als nur ausgleicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. März 2018)

Woher kommt eigentlich die Ansicht, dass wir Print-Artikel bisher mit ein wenig Verspätung kostenlos online veröffentlicht haben?  Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das bei Praxis-Artikeln üblich oder jemals bei einem Vergleichstest passiert wäre. Die praktisch obligatorischen Tests zu neuen CPU- und GPU-Generationen sind in der Print-Ausgabe üblicherweise deutlich umfangreicher als online (sofern NDA und Zugriff auf die Hardware zeitlich nicht extrem ungünstig liegen). PCGH Plus wird daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich die Ansicht, dass wir Print-Artikel bisher mit ein wenig Verspätung kostenlos online veröffentlicht haben?


Das kommt aus der gleichen Wundertüte wo auch "man bekommt sowieso jede Information kostenlos im Internet (und die Infos da stimmen auch immer alle!)" drin ist.


----------



## Fossi777 (19. März 2018)

Dafür war das Internet mal ursprünglich gedacht, ja. Um kostenlos an Infos zu kommen. 

Und wie viele Testberichte sind jetzt noch kostenlos bei euch verfügbar ?

Da kann ich mir gleich alle PCGH+ Artikel anzeigen lassen .....

PC-Tests und Specials zu PC-Spielen, Grafikkarten, CPUs und mehr


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Und wie viele Testberichte sind jetzt noch kostenlos bei euch verfügbar ?



Exakt genauso viele wie vor "PCGH+".
Die Plus-Artikel sind _zusätzlich_. Diese Berichte würde es ohne PCGH+ eben nur in Papierform geben.

Beispiel: Es gibt noch immer den kostenlosen Artikel zu den bekannten Sicherheitslücken: Sicherheitslucken Spectre & Meltdown: Ein Erklarungsversuch
Und jetzt den deutlich ausführlicheren Print-Artikel als PCGH+: Sicherheits-GAU: Spectre & Meltdown - Hintergrunde, Tipps und Benchmarks


----------



## Rocketeer67 (19. März 2018)

Ich habe ein Heft+DVD +Online-Abo und versuche verzweifelt, den einen oder anderen "+" - Artikel als pdf Download zu finden. Geht das und wenn ja wo denn ?
Übrigends habe ich trotz beider Abo's in einigen "Plus"-Artikeln immer noch die Meldung, dass ich dafür Geld bezahlenm soll ( nis aber eingeloggt ) .. das kanns doch eigentlich nicht sein ...


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Heft+DVD +Online-Abo und versuche verzweifelt, den einen oder anderen "+" - Artikel als pdf Download zu finden. Geht das und wenn ja wo denn ?
> Übrigends habe ich trotz beider Abo's in einigen "Plus"-Artikeln immer noch die Meldung, dass ich dafür Geld bezahlenm soll ( nis aber eingeloggt ) .. das kanns doch eigentlich nicht sein ...


Das gilt nur für das Abo PCGH Print+Digital Kombi. Und falls du wirklich ein Online-Abo hast, hast du es noch nicht aktiviert, laut Profil.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Dafür war das Internet mal ursprünglich gedacht, ja. Um kostenlos an Infos zu kommen.
> 
> Und wie viele Testberichte sind jetzt noch kostenlos bei euch verfügbar ?
> 
> ...


Da ich als Print-Leser seit der Erstausgabe dabei bin und die PCGH-Website seit gut 15 Jahren nutze, kann ich dir versichern, dass die Menge an umfangreichen Online-Specials und Tests, die wir kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen in der gesamten PCGH-Geschichte nie, aber auch wirklich nie höher war als heute. Aber okay, vielleicht trügt mich ja die Erinnerung. Gehen wir es doch mal konkret an und zeige uns bitte einfach mal eine kleine Auswahl von beispielsweise 3-5 Online-Artikeln, die wir jetzt in dieser Form angeblich (wegen PCGH Plus) nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Vielleicht lernen wir etwas dazu und können unsere Online-Auftritt dank deiner Hilfe verbessern.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (19. März 2018)

"Das gilt nur für das Abo PCGH Print+Digital Kombi. Und falls du wirklich  ein Online-Abo hast, hast du es noch nicht aktiviert, laut Profil."

ok, das Online-Abo habe ich laut Auftragsbestätigung / Rechnung:

PC Games Hardware DVD
 PC Games Hardware MAG.Digital
  

Ich finde im Benutzerkontrollzentrum nirgends eine Möglichkeit, dort etwas derartiges zu aktivieren..


----------



## Rocketeer67 (19. März 2018)

Noch ein Punkt: wieso wird bei mir Werbung eingeblendet, wenn ich für PCGAMESHARDWARE.DE "werbefrei" bezahle ? Da kann ich mir das Abo auch sparen.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2018)

Du musst von unserem Dienstleister eine E-Mail bekommen haben mit Aktivierungslink.
Alternativ kannst du deine Abo/Bestellnummer + Deine Postleitzahl hier eintragen zur Aktivierung: Online-Abo


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2018)

Du musst von unserem Dienstleister eine E-Mail bekommen haben mit Aktivierungslink.
Alternativ kannst du deine Abo/Bestellnummer + Deine Postleitzahl hier eintragen zur Aktivierung: Online-Abo


----------



## Fossi777 (20. März 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ich als Print-Leser seit der Erstausgabe  dabei bin und die PCGH-Website seit gut 15 Jahren nutze, kann ich dir  versichern, dass die Menge an umfangreichen Online-Specials und Tests,  die wir kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen in der gesamten PCGH-Geschichte  nie, aber auch wirklich nie höher war als heute. Aber okay, vielleicht  trügt mich ja die Erinnerung. Gehen wir es doch mal konkret an und zeige  uns bitte einfach mal eine kleine Auswahl von beispielsweise 3-5  Online-Artikeln, die wir jetzt in dieser Form angeblich (wegen PCGH  Plus) nicht mehr veröffentlichen. Vielleicht lernen wir etwas dazu und  können unsere Online-Auftritt dank deiner Hilfe verbessern.



Ich sehe das ein bischen anders, und ich war auch 10 Jahre dabei. 
Man merkt richtig, dass der Focus jetzt auf PCGH+ Artikeln liegt.

Dann bleibt halt nicht mehr viel übrig, über das man kostenlos berichten kann...


----------



## 4B11T (20. März 2018)

Okay, an meinem kritischen Beitrag wurde nur der Einleitungssatz bemängelt? Da hätte ich etwas mehr Gegenwind anstatt schweigender Zustimmung erwartet.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich die Ansicht, dass wir Print-Artikel bisher mit ein wenig Verspätung kostenlos online veröffentlicht haben?  Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das bei Praxis-Artikeln üblich oder jemals bei einem Vergleichstest passiert wäre.



Ist diese Aussage jetzt im Namen von PCGH getätigt oder nur deine persönliche Meinung?  Ich hoffe letzteres, denn das "jemals" wäre im ersten Falle bereits abmahnbar. Außer man stellt sich auf den Punkt, dass das Weglassen zweier Absätze ausreichend ist um den Wortlaut eines Printausgabeartikels zu verschleiern.

Ist ja auch egal, die Diskussion führt zu nichts, im Wesentlichen wurden allen Argumente dafür und dagegen vorgetragen, jetzt kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden und fertig.

Ich werde auch künftig hin und wieder ein Heft kaufen, wenn mich ein paar Themen interessieren. Da nehme ich für ein paar Euro mehr die restlichen Inhalte noch mit, anstatt für 1 Euro einen einzelnen Online Artikel zu kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. März 2018)

Moin!



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ein bischen anders, und ich war auch 10 Jahre dabei.
> Man merkt richtig, dass der Focus jetzt auf PCGH+ Artikeln liegt.
> 
> Dann bleibt halt nicht mehr viel übrig, über das man kostenlos berichten kann...



Auch wenn das im anderen Thread bereits erwähnt wurde, sage ich es nochmal:

Wir machen seit Jahren kostenlose Online-Artikel zu allen wichtigen Themen. Das werden wir weiterhin tun, völlig unverändert.
Wir machen seit noch mehr Jahren ein Heft, das tiefer geht als die Website. Diverse Artikel daraus sind nun auch online verfügbar, als PCGH+. Das ist rein optional.
Wer das Heft regelmäßig kauft, verfügt über alle Plus-Artikel – doch wer Plus kauft, verfügt nicht über das Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fossi777 (20. März 2018)

Ja Raff ich verstehe das schon, aber mir reicht es nicht ein Unboxing Video Customs ( RX 580 ) zu sehen 
und auf den Test oder Vergleich vergeblich zu warten, weil der im Heft bzw. PCGH+ Artikel  ist...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. März 2018)

Das war aber nie anders, wir waren schon immer so "frech", für diese Inhalte Geld zu verlangen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fossi777 (20. März 2018)

Nee, früher  kam gefühlt echt noch mehr bei rum.  Auch wenn im Heft dann ein ausführlicher Artikel war.
Aber egal, ich will euch ja nicht die Butter vom Brot klauen. Ins Forum guck ich schon noch gerne ab und zu.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Nee, früher  kam gefühlt echt noch mehr bei rum.   Auch wenn im Heft dann ein ausführlicher Artikel war.



Wie gesagt: nein. Ehrlich. Mit Sicherheit. Was glaubst du, warum wir hier zeitlich kaum noch Land sehen? Doch das soll nicht eure Sorge sein.  

Ein Beispiel dafür, dass wir online nun mehr liefern als früher, ist die GPU-Rangliste. Der Index war früher heftexklusiv. Das ist nun aber schon Jahre her.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fossi777 (20. März 2018)

Das reicht (mir)  einfach nicht, dann wäre mein Verbesserungsvorschlag alle Heft und PCGH+ Artikel 
etwas später ( 1-3  Monate ) kostenlos  ( aber dann mit Werbung etc. ) zu veröffentlichen. 

Jemand der das Heft  oder PCGH+  Artikel 1-3 Monate lang nicht gekauft hat, macht das auch später nicht mehr...
Und niemand der jetzt bereit ist für einen Artikel zu bezahlen , wartet 3 Monate bis er ihn endlich kostenlos lesen kann....

Aber es würde euch weitere Werbeeinnahmen bringen, und man  könnte  die PCGH+ Artikel etwas günstiger und damit attraktiver   machen.

Die Qualität eurer regulär erreichbaren  Webseite würde sich dadurch insgesamt deutlich verbessern,
und niemand wäre gezwunden sich diese  Infos wo anders zu holen, wenn er nicht bezahlen kann oder will.


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2018)

Dann mit Werbung!?!?


----------



## Fossi777 (21. März 2018)

Naja besser als gar keine ausführlichen Test und Artikel -...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal wieviele Artikel in einem Heft sind, und rechne das mal hoch .
> 
> Das ist reine Abzocke ! Druck und Vertrieb fällt komplett weg, und man verlangt trotzdem um ein vielfaches mehr.
> Mir ist es zu blöd, zwischen dem ganzen PCGH+ Mist die regulären Artikel suchen zu müssen.



Wie kann ein zusätzliches Angebot Abzocke sein? Wenn du das Heft als attraktives Angebot empfindest, habe ich eine gute Nachricht: Das wird weiterhin genauso verkauft, wie bisher.
Wir müssen aber leider zugeben, dass mehrere Millionen deutschsprachige nicht-Analphabeten unser Heft offensichtlich nicht kaufenswert finden und dass unsere bisherigen Versuche, dies durch tolle Inhalte zu ändern, nicht bei allen funktionieren. Tatsache ist halt, dass immer mehr technikafine Menschen andere Vertriebsformen als "gesammelte Arbeit eines Monats auf totem Baum" bevorzugen. Und genau an solche Leute, die zwar unsere Inhalte aber nicht unsere bisherigen Vertriebsformen mögen, richtet sich PCGH+ – nicht an diejenigen, die das Heft in seiner aktuellen Form toll finden. Für die gibt es das Heft. 
Die Preise für PCGH+-Artikel sind dementsprechend vollkommen unabhängig vom Heftpreis und wir werden sicherlich im Auge behalten, welche Inhalte zu welchem Preis angenommen werden. Gegebenfalls muss das Konzept dann in Zukunft angepasst werden – die aktuelle Form ist ja erst wenige Wochen halt. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass man bis zu neun Artikel lesen kann, ohne einmal zu zahlen und das alle Artikel für dieses Angebot neu layoutet werden. Weder Print- noch Online-Redakteure werden dadurch belastet, so dass PCGH+ nicht zu Lasten anderer Inhalte geht, aber diese Arbeit will dennoch bezahlt werden und lohnt sich für den Verlag nur, wenn eine angemessene Anzahl Artikel zu einem angemessenen Preis gekauft wird.




4B11T schrieb:


> Einerseits hat es mich auch immer etwas geärgert, wenn ich die am Kiosk gekaufte Printversion in den folgenden Wochen nach und nach komplett auch kostenlos online zu lesen bekam. Andererseits wurden wichtige Hardwaretests, Vergleichstest usw. auf diesem Wege der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht. Denn reine Hardwarenews Seiten gibts haufenweise, was PCGH von denen abhebt sind die ausführlichen und fundierten Tests. Ich befürchte nun auch, dass genau diese künftig dauerhaft hinter dem "+" verschlossen bleiben werden, und PCGH damit für die große Zahl der "Gratisnutzer" im Dschungel der zahllosen Harwarenews Seiten an Bedeutung verliert.
> 
> Da muss man auch nicht unbedingt den guten alten Printmedien hinterher trauern und betonen wie arm die Zeitschriften nun alle werden, der Wandel zu Digital-only ist vorgezeichnet und nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
> 
> ...



Werbefinanzierung? Ich glaube, dass haben wir online schonmal ausprobiert. 
PCGH+ versucht es jetzt mit Mikrotransaktionen wie "free"2play-Spiele und ist damit explizit kein herkömmliches alles-zum-Vollpreis-Angebot. Das ist das Heft.


----------



## Fossi777 (23. März 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Weder Print- noch Online-Redakteure werden dadurch belastet, so dass PCGH+ nicht zu Lasten anderer Inhalte geht,
> aber diese Arbeit will dennoch bezahlt werden und lohnt sich für den Verlag nur, wenn eine angemessene Anzahl Artikel zu einem angemessenen Preis gekauft wird.




Es ist doch klar, dass alle Inhalte die  ins Heft kommen oder als PCGH+ Artikel verkauft werden, 
für die reguläre Webseite tabu sind, um denen die dafür bezahlt  haben nicht vor den Kopf zu stossen.

Oder sehe ich das falsch .. ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich das falsch .. ?



Ja.

Ein Beispiel dafür hab ich in Post #41 genannt.

Natürlich wird es nicht alle Informationen gratis geben die im Heft oder in Plus-Artikeln stehen, das wäre ja Schwachsinn. Aber es ist genauso schwachsinn, dass "alle Inhalte" der Bezahlversionen nicht kostenfrei verfügbar sind, denn wenn alles was in Print/Plus steht nicht mehr auf die Main dürfte wäre diese ziemlich leer. 

Anderes Beispiel: Neue Grafikkarte XY erscheint - es gibt einen Test. Den gibts kostenlos Online und in der Print. Der Test in der Print ist aber deutlich ausführlicher, mehr Tests, mehr Spiele, mehr Messungen, mehr Benchmarks, mehr Bilder, mehr Detailbetrachtungen.
All das bleibt genauso wies ist, nur dass der detaillierte Heftartikel zukünftig auch als PCGH+ Artikel verfügbar wird.


----------



## Fossi777 (23. März 2018)

So siehts aus, und jetzt wo man die Heft Artikel auch online verkaufen will bleibt die Sorge, 
dass die Qualität der regulären Artikel darunter leidet. Ein Beispiel hab ich auch schon genannt.

Kann ich nur nochmal zitieren....



4B11T schrieb:


> *
> Die eigentliche Frage ist, wie sich Bezahlangebote und Gratisangebote küftig entwickeln. *


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> So siehts aus, und jetzt wo man die Heft Artikel auch online verkaufen will bleibt die Sorge,
> dass die Qualität der regulären Artikel darunter leidet.


Wieso? Was ändert sich denn?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Es ist doch klar, dass alle Inhalte die  ins Heft kommen oder als PCGH+ Artikel verkauft werden,
> für die reguläre Webseite tabu sind, um denen die dafür bezahlt  haben nicht vor den Kopf zu stossen.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das falsch .. ?



Das siehst du richtig, interpretierst aber vermutlich mehr hinein als drin steckt: Auch bislang wurden Inhalte aus dem Heft nicht vollständig online gestellt. Jetzt werden Heft-/Plus-Inhalte nicht vollständig online gestellt – kein Unterschied. Es gibt aber wie bisher Online-Specials, die Heft-/Plus-Inhalte verkürzt wiedergeben. Beispiel Meltdown/Spectre: Unsere Leistungs-Benchmarks und Praxis-Leitfaden gibt es nur im Heft oder als Plus. Die komplette technische Analyse und Sicherheitsbewertung existiert aber beinahe 1:1 als normale online-Fassung. (In der Aussage sind sie sogar identisch. Dank des späteren Veröffentlichungsdatums habe ich im Print-Artikel nur einige Passagen verständlicher gemacht und einige Konjunktive nach Bestätigung unserer Vermutungen entfernt.)


----------



## Fossi777 (24. März 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ändert sich denn?



Ein dickeres Heft,  also mehr PCGH+ Artikel die man online verkaufen will
und weniger Inhalte über die  man dann noch  kostenlos berichten kann !?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2018)

Du kannst gerne bei deiner Meinung bleiben, aber richtig wird sie davon nicht.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ein dickeres Heft,  also mehr PCGH+ Artikel die man online verkaufen will
> und weniger Inhalte über die  man dann noch  kostenlos berichten kann !?


Mehr Seiten in einem Heft kosten einen Tick mehr wie die Blatt Papier, die du im Laden kaufst.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. März 2018)

@ ZAM Vieleicht kostet deswegen *ein* PCGH+ Artikel bis zu 1,49 Eur ? 

Raff, ich mag euch und eure Seite, aber nicht den Weg den ihr jetzt eingeschlagen habt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ein dickeres Heft,  also mehr PCGH+ Artikel die man online verkaufen will
> und weniger Inhalte über die  man dann noch  kostenlos berichten kann !?



Wir haben definitiv keinen Mangel an Themen, über die man berichten könnte. Die würde drei Webseiten und zwei Hefte füllen. Knapp ist die zur Verfügung stehende Redakteurszeit, aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: An dieser ändert sich durch einen zweiten Veröffentlichungsweg für bis bis dato Heft-exklusive Artikel nichts.


----------



## Straycatsfan (1. April 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> @ ZAM Vieleicht kostet deswegen *ein* PCGH+ Artikel bis zu 1,49 Eur ?
> 
> Raff, ich mag euch und eure Seite, aber nicht den Weg den ihr jetzt eingeschlagen habt.



1,49 für einen liegengebliebenen Artikel vom drittletzten Print Magazin ansonsten auch gerne mal nur 0,49 Cent für paar Seiten/Promille 

Kunden die das Heft evtl nicht gelesen hätten sollen so mal unverhältnismäßig viel abdrücken um mit Lagerbeständen online noch mal nen Taler zu machen

die Preise wären evtl ok wenns die aktuelle Ausgabe wäre, aber so, lächerlich, sry )

zumal es keine high end Recherchen sind sondern mittelmäßige Meinungen über PUBG oder eben mal paar Grakas gebencht?

hat ja fast schon Bild Niveau, Seite und Verlag sind nichts mehr, sry)


----------



## Gimmick (1. April 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> @ ZAM Vieleicht kostet deswegen *ein* PCGH+ Artikel bis zu 1,49 Eur ?
> 
> Raff, ich mag euch und eure Seite, aber nicht den Weg den ihr jetzt eingeschlagen habt.





Straycatsfan schrieb:


> 1,49 für einen liegengebliebenen Artikel vom drittletzten Print Magazin ansonsten auch gerne mal nur 0,49 Cent für paar Seiten/Promille
> 
> Kunden die das Heft evtl nicht gelesen hätten sollen so mal unverhältnismäßig viel abdrücken um mit Lagerbeständen online noch mal nen Taler zu machen
> 
> ...



Echt mal! Jetzt kann man sich das Heft einzeln, im Abo, mit DVD und ohne, digital, digital im Abo kaufen oder alle paar Monate mal einzelne Artikel, die einen interessieren. 
Beim letzten muss man aber aufpassen, sonst hat man mir nichts dir nichts 6 € im halben Jahr ausgegeben, um sich vor dem Kauf von 2000 € Zockerhardware zu informieren. 
Im schlimmsten Fall gehen einem damit 4 Cheeseburger bei Mäces durch die Lappen, oder ne Currywurst.



Wenn es euch nicht interessiert kaufts halt nicht.
Aber dieses Geflenne wegen einer zusätzliches Option einzelne Artikel zu kaufen ist ja kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (1. April 2018)

es geht nicht um den (einzel)kauf eine einzelnen Artikels oder diverser sondern um die Aufmachung von 3 -4 Ausgaben alter Artikel auf der Startseite für unter anderem 1,49 )

und wo wurde denn bitte geflennt fanboy?)


----------



## Gimmick (2. April 2018)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> es geht nicht um den (einzel)kauf eine einzelnen Artikels oder diverser sondern um die Aufmachung von 3 -4 Ausgaben alter Artikel auf der Startseite für unter anderem 1,49 )



Da werden keine Matrox Millenium Benchmarks, als der neue, heiße Sch*** verkauft, sondern Artikel, die genauso auch 3-4 Ausgaben später hätten erscheinen können.
Und wenn doch was dabei sein sollte, das heute wirklich keinen Hund mehr hinterm Kamin vorholt -> nicht kaufen.

Und ja, wenn man den Heftpreis auf den Preis pro Seite umrechnet erscheinen 1,49 € viel. Keine Ahnung wie sich das ergibt. Ist mir auch egal, das ist nicht mein Problem. Ich bin kein Abonnent (sry ;o), wenn ich mir einen Artikel kaufe, habe ich maximal 1,49 € ausgegeben. Wie oft kommt das wohl vor? Wie gesagt, vielleicht ein paar mal im Jahr. 

Es ist mir einfach unbegreiflich, wie man sich über Peanuts so beschweren kann. Hier geht es nicht um ein den Schlüsseldienst, der für einmal gegen die Tür treten 800 € haben möchte. 
Wenn es zu teuer wird wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll ein Abo abzuschließen, oder einfach weniger zu kaufen. 



> und wo wurde denn bitte geflennt fanboy?)



[Cpt. Obvious]Na in diesem Thread.[/Cpt. Obvious]

Du, ich verteile hier auch keine Almosen. Seit ich nicht mehr regelmäßig mit der Bahn fahre lese ich quasi keine Zeitschriften mehr. Ich kaufe jetzt bestimmt keine Artikel oder schließe ein Abo ab nur des Kaufens willen. 
Aber wenn mich etwas interessiert zücke ich auch nicht den Taschenrechner *4 Euro Fünfzig durch 120 Seiten mal 16 Seiten ist gleich 60 Cent* außerdem zwei Monate alt *mal 0,74* macht 44,4 Cent  "und mehr zahle ich nicht!". Mache ich im Supermarkt auch nicht, obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass die Gewinnspanne einiger Produkte bei gefühlten Drölfzillionen Prozent liegen dürfte. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob jemand im Kiosk beim Heft vom Vormonat nochmal fragen würde, ob man da am Preis was machen kann .


Also nochmal:

Es ist ein Angebot für Leute, die gelegentlich etwas ganz bestimmtes lesen wollen. 
Diese Personen müssen sich nun kein Heft mehr kaufen und sparen nun Geld.

Und noch ein Vorschlag am Ende:
Eventuell könnte man ja Mengenrabatt einführen oder Bundles. In der Art "Vega Spezial + 45 Grakas + 1080ti Spezial +...." für xyz Euro. Als Rundumsorglospaket für Leute, die gerade eine GPU suchen, oder sowas.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (6. April 2018)

Wie komme ich als Digital-Abonnent denn eigentlich an die Digitalausgabe?
Ich habe bisher dafür noch keine Zugangsdaten und im Kundenkonto finde ich dazu auch nichts.

Weiterhin habe ich aus der Werbung für das Abo herausgelesen, dass ich die +Artikel auch als pdf downloaden kann. Wo denn ?


----------



## Schrotti (6. April 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich als Digital-Abonnent denn eigentlich an die Digitalausgabe?
> Ich habe bisher dafür noch keine Zugangsdaten und im Kundenkonto finde ich dazu auch nichts.
> 
> Weiterhin habe ich aus der Werbung für das Abo herausgelesen, dass ich die +Artikel auch als pdf downloaden kann. Wo denn ?





 Ich habe die Ausgabe in meinem Konto auf der Seite Computec Shop
Auch die Aktivierung wird über einen Link per Mail zugestellt
die Möglichkeit habe ich auch nicht gefunden

Ich hatte allerdings das Problem das ich vorher schon das Online Abo hatte und sich dieses nicht mit dem neuen Upgrade aktivieren lies. 

Erst das alte PCGH.de Online-Upgrade-Abo deaktivieren (kündigen) und dann das neue PCGH Digital-Upgrade-Abo aktivieren.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (7. April 2018)

Vielen Dank, das hilft erstmal weiter


----------



## Deathy93 (12. April 2018)

Scheint so, dass alle halbwegs lesbaren Tests und Artikel nur für PCGH+ Abos vorbehalten sind.

Sonst postet PCGH ja nicht mehr viel Sinnvolles.
Dass Tarnkleidung in Spielen Vorteile bringt z.B. Das weiß ja niemand.

Ich weiß, jetzt kommt das Argument, dass ihr Geld verdienen wollt, aber wie schaffen es die anderen PC Webseiten?
Da sind alle Testes kostenlos und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass die Qualität der News hier erheblich nachgelassen hat.

Bin auch aus diesem Grund nun viel mehr in anderen Foren aktiv.



Gimmick schrieb:


> ... im halben Jahr ausgegeben, um sich vor dem Kauf von 2000 € Zockerhardware zu informieren.
> Im schlimmsten Fall gehen einem damit 4 Cheeseburger bei Mäces durch die Lappen, oder ne Currywurst.
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, dass du über die Ausgaben jedes einzelnen Users hier Bescheid weißt.
Wie oft kauft man denn Hardware? Und woher weißt du, dass es sich dabei um solch hohe Beträge handelt?

Ist halt nicht jeder bereit, für digitale Inhalte so viel Geld auszugeben. Andere Seiten schaffen es ja auch. Da kann man kostenfrei alle Artikel lesen und hat dafür ein bisschen Werbung.
Hier hat man beides! 
Werbung und man soll trotzdem für die einzigen Inhalte, die auf dieser Webseite mMn noch interessant sind, Geld bezahlen.

Wir leben im Rechtsstaat, jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung zu äußern.

Aber solche unnötigen Aussagen kannst du dir sparen!


----------



## xDave78 (13. April 2018)

Hm ich hab jetzt zwar nen Abo abgeschlossen - und auch son kleines Banner wenn ich auf meinen Profillink gehe was mir dies bestätigt- den Plus Artikel zu Multicore kann ich dennoch nicht lesen.
An wen kann ich mich denn da mal wenden? Auf E-Mail schreiben hab ich ehrlich gesagt 2018 keine Lust um da dann irgendwie TL;DR zu machen. Gibts keinen LiveSupport  ?

Zum Thema an sich- ja ich war erst auch nicht wirklich begeistert, auf der anderen Seite gab es halt schon immer Print-Exklusive Artikel die hier dann erst deutlich später erschienen - ist ja auch okay so.
Insofern finde ich es gut, dass PCG das Angebot Printartikel sofort sehen zu können dann wohl doch eher bereichernd - vorausgesetzt man beginnt nicht das Modell zu mißbrauchen um immer mehr hinter diese Paywall zu verlegen. PCG und PCGH begleitet mich seit 1992...wo man noch Disketten vom Mag klaute, weil das Taschengeld nicht reichte   und ich finde nach wie vor, dass PCG in Deutschland bisher immer gute Artikel liefert. Da ich das auch künftig möchte hab ich heir sogar meinen AdBlocker ausgemacht und nun mal testweise son Abo besorgt- wenn ich zu Studiezeiten das Geld für 1x im Monat PCG UND PCGH auftreiben konnte, werd ich das wohl jetzt auch können xD


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2018)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab jetzt zwar nen Abo abgeschlossen - und auch son kleines Banner wenn ich auf meinen Profillink gehe was mir dies bestätigt- den Plus Artikel zu Multicore kann ich dennoch nicht lesen.
> An wen kann ich mich denn da mal wenden? Auf E-Mail schreiben hab ich ehrlich gesagt 2018 keine Lust um da dann irgendwie TL;DR zu machen. Gibts keinen LiveSupport  ?


Laut unserem System hast du ein reines Abo-Online, kein Print-Digital.  Siehe Tabelle: PC Games Hardware Plus: Printartikel jetzt auch online lesen - alles Wissenswerte


----------



## xDave78 (16. April 2018)

Moah ernsthaft? Wo kann ich das denn upgraden? Kann ich das upgraden?
Ich will eigentlich nur die PCGH Plus Artikel lesen können *meh*.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2018)

Wende dich am Besten direkt an unseren Abo-Dienstleister DPV - telefonisch, damit das Online-Abo dann nicht noch zusätzlich bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Kraizee (17. April 2018)

Moin, moin!

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, denn schließlich verderben zu viele Köche den Brei - und wer rührt schon Senf in Brei???

1. Ich wüsste gern, warum es keine Kommentarfunktion zu den PCGHplus-Artikeln gibt. Ich hätte da nämlich einen zum Artikel "PC 2014 vs. PC 2018"
2. Vom o.g. Artikel bin ich ein bisschen enttäuscht: Die Länge ist zwar gut und die Infos ausführlich, aber ein abschließendes Fazit habt ihr entweder nicht geschrieben/veröffentlicht, oder ich hab's nicht gefunden - wieso, weshalb, warum?
3. Ich finde diese Möglichkeit, einzelne Artikel kaufen zu können, super!  Ich war lange Jahre Printabonnent, aber nachdem ich dann kaum noch gelesen habe, war es mir zu teuer, also hab ich das Abo gekündigt. Da man nicht einfach Spenden kann, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hab ich dann alle Adblocker etc. für pcgh.de deaktiviert, damit ich so passiv zum Erhalt dieses wunderbaren Mediums beitrage. Dann kam das "no-more-ads"-OnlineAbo und ich bin seit der ersten Stunde dabei. Dass ich mir jetzt auch noch einzelne (lange) Artikel kaufen kann, wofür ich bisher zum Kiosk latschen und das ganze Magazin kaufen musste (auch wenn mich nicht alles interessierte)... Mensch! Was will ich mehr? Sauber!

Endlich kann ich meine Marktmacht als bewusster Konsument auch bei euch ausleben 

Weiter so und all the best,
-k


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2018)

Kommentare sind mit Absicht deaktiviert weil es bei aktiven Kommentaren nur zwei, jeweils ungewünschte Möglichkeiten gab:
1) Jeder kann kommentieren obwohl davon unter Umständen ein Großteil den Artikel garnicht lesen konnte.
2) Nur Käufer können Kommentieren, was zu einem "Premiumbereich" im Forum führen würde und damit einer 2-Klassen Gesellschaft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. April 2018)

Ungeachtet der fehlenden Diskussionsoption freuen wir Redakteure über (E-Mail-)Feedback zu PCGH+-Artikeln natürlich genauso, wie bei Heft-Beiträgen.


----------



## xDave78 (23. April 2018)

Also was ich extremst nervig finde: man kann alles online kaufen, bestellen, zahlen....aber zum kündigen werde ich an eine Telefonnummer verwiesen?


----------



## Kraizee (23. April 2018)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Also was ich extremst nervig finde: man kann alles online kaufen, bestellen, zahlen....aber zum kündigen werde ich an eine Telefonnummer verwiesen?


Ich vermute mal, dass ist ne rechtliche Sache.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. April 2018)

Kraizee schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, denn schließlich verderben zu viele Köche den Brei - und wer rührt schon Senf in Brei???
> 
> ...



Hallo Kraizee,

danke für das Feedback. Du kannst in jedem Plus-Artikel die Funktion "Fehler im Artikel" dazu nutzen, um Feedback abzugeben. Das ist für uns auch sehr wertvoll. Ich verspreche Dir, dass das auch alles gelesen wird.

Ansonsten freut es mich, dass Du für Dich Deine perfekte Kombi gefunden hast (Online-Abonnent plus Einzelartikel kaufen).


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2018)

Habe vorher den 99ct Artikel über mGPU gekauft und "später zahlen" gewählt Wie funktioniert das nun? Wie und wo kann ich nun bezahlen?


----------



## Laudian (6. Mai 2018)

Du wirst erst dann zum Zahlen aufgefordert, wenn dein Rechnungsbetrag 5€ überschreitet, bis dahin wird einfach gesammelt 

Zumindest ist das bei SPON so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Mai 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habe vorher den 99ct Artikel über mGPU gekauft und "später zahlen" gewählt Wie funktioniert das nun? Wie und wo kann ich nun bezahlen?



Wie Laudian schreibt, Du machst erst mal Deinen Bierdeckel voll und bezahlst dann.
Bei unserem Dienstleister "LaterPay" ist der Name Programm.


----------



## Katharsas (25. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mir grade den Artikel:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/120er-Luefter-Mega-Test-1262526/

gekauft und in meinem LaterPay Konto taucht der Artikel auch bei der Übersicht meiner Käufe auf. Ich kann den Artikel aber jetzt nicht mehr lesen (ist jetzt so als ob ich noch nicht gekauft hätte). Hab versucht mich neu einzuloggen, sowohl bei PCGH als auch LaterPay und weng mit den Blocker-Einstellungen gespielt (uBlock etc.), hat aber nix geholfen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Januar 2019)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade den Artikel:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/120er-Luefter-Mega-Test-1262526/
> 
> gekauft und in meinem LaterPay Konto taucht der Artikel auch bei der Übersicht meiner Käufe auf. Ich kann den Artikel aber jetzt nicht mehr lesen (ist jetzt so als ob ich noch nicht gekauft hätte). Hab versucht mich neu einzuloggen, sowohl bei PCGH als auch LaterPay und weng mit den Blocker-Einstellungen gespielt (uBlock etc.), hat aber nix geholfen.



Hallo, das tut mir natürlich schon mal leid - das sollte nicht so sein. Ich gebe das der Technik weiter und hoffe auf schnelle Lösung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2019)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade den Artikel:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/120er-Luefter-Mega-Test-1262526/
> 
> gekauft und in meinem LaterPay Konto taucht der Artikel auch bei der Übersicht meiner Käufe auf. Ich kann den Artikel aber jetzt nicht mehr lesen (ist jetzt so als ob ich noch nicht gekauft hätte). Hab versucht mich neu einzuloggen, sowohl bei PCGH als auch LaterPay und weng mit den Blocker-Einstellungen gespielt (uBlock etc.), hat aber nix geholfen.



Hi,

besteht das Problem immer noch?
Alternativ Frage bitte erst mal beim Support von Laterpay nach. Wir haben kaum Einblick in das System. 

Gruß


----------



## Rocketeer67 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Hallo, ich habe ein Online und Print-Abo. Ich sehe jedochh nach einem DPV-Login keine aktuelle Ausgabe 03/2019. Den Kundenservice habe ich angeschrieben, jedoch hat man dort keine Lösung.


----------



## Katharsas (6. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besteht das Problem immer noch?
> Alternativ Frage bitte erst mal beim Support von Laterpay nach. Wir haben kaum Einblick in das System.
> ...



Ja besteht immernoch. Supportanfrage läuft.
Edit: Und ich hab das Problem mit allen meinen bisher gekauften Artikeln wie ich grad merke (6 Stück).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Online und Print-Abo. Ich sehe jedochh nach einem DPV-Login keine aktuelle Ausgabe 03/2019. Den Kundenservice habe ich angeschrieben, jedoch hat man dort keine Lösung.



Hallo,

Du hast also ein Printabo und ein Onlineabo - aber kein Digitalabo?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Rocketeer67 (6. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besteht das Problem immer noch?
> Alternativ Frage bitte erst mal beim Support von Laterpay nach. Wir haben kaum Einblick in das System.
> ...




Jetzt geht es, Danke!


----------



## Rocketeer67 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast also ein Printabo und ein Onlineabo - aber kein Digitalabo?
> 
> Grüße, Thilo



Doch, Digital  und Print meinte ich.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2019)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Ja besteht immernoch. Supportanfrage läuft.
> Edit: Und ich hab das Problem mit allen meinen bisher gekauften Artikeln wie ich grad merke (6 Stück).



Mh, das Problem ist, wenn es sich nicht um ein Online-Abo (PCGH+, Digital) handelt, dann haben wir nicht viel Handhabe was den Zugriff auf die Artikel angeht. 

Wenn man die Artikel direkt über Laterpay kauft, dann ist der Zugriff über Laterpay und deren Login selbst gesteuert. 

Vermutung: Nutzt du zufällig Firefox? Oder anders: Blockierst du Thirdparty-Cookies?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Doch, Digital  und Print meinte ich.



Ich habe das Feedback von DPV, dass sie an dem Problem dran sind.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (6. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure vielen Bemühungen!  Wie schon geschrieben geht es jetzt. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nächsten Monat nicht wieder das Problem habe. Das ist jetzt in den letzten 12 Monaten bereits das 3. Mal, dass ich die aktuellen Ausgaben nicht downloaden konnte.


----------



## hanfi104 (24. Februar 2019)

Warum haben PCGH+ Artikel keine Kommentarfunktion?
Für mich ist das eigentlich das A und O bei Artikeln, ich will mich drüber unterhalten und diskutieren können.



@Stephan Wilke
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Specials/Tuning-Ryzen-R7-2700-und-R5-2600-1258965/
Bei diesem Artikel, sehe ich zum ersten mal jemand über Ryzen RAM schreiben und bezieht den RAM Calculator mit ein, testet nicht nur B-Die sonder auch die anderen gängigen Sticks (die kosten zur Zeit gut die hälfte ggü B-Die)
Ich finde ihn klasse! Ich fands auch schön, das der Calc wohl doch zu mehr taugt, als nur für B-Die. Mir war er überhaupt keine Hilfe...

Ich würde gerne meine Erfahrungen unter diesem Artikel teilen. Und ich bin sicher da gibt es noch mehr Leute 

Edit: Ok, wer lesen kann 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Kommentare sind mit Absicht deaktiviert weil es  bei aktiven Kommentaren nur zwei, jeweils ungewünschte Möglichkeiten  gab:
> 1) Jeder kann kommentieren obwohl davon unter Umständen ein Großteil den Artikel garnicht lesen konnte.
> 2) Nur Käufer können Kommentieren, was zu einem "Premiumbereich" im  Forum führen würde und damit einer 2-Klassen Gesellschaft.


Dennoch, der Informationsaustausch in einem Forum ist genauso viel Wert, wie die Artikel an sich.
Ich wäre für so einen "Premiumbereich", von mir aus sogar nicht pcghextreme sondern "außerhalb" dieses Forums.
forum.pcghplus.de - wär doch was


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Dir steht ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit offen, über leserpost@pcgameshardware.de Kontakt mit dem Redakteur aufzunehmen.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Katharsas (1. März 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, das Problem ist, wenn es sich nicht um ein Online-Abo (PCGH+, Digital) handelt, dann haben wir nicht viel Handhabe was den Zugriff auf die Artikel angeht.
> 
> Wenn man die Artikel direkt über Laterpay kauft, dann ist der Zugriff über Laterpay und deren Login selbst gesteuert.
> 
> Vermutung: Nutzt du zufällig Firefox? Oder anders: Blockierst du Thirdparty-Cookies?



Hallo,
ich habe es grad nochmal mit meinem Firefox und einem komplett jungfräulichen Edge-Browser probiert, es geht in keinem von beiden (bei keinem Artikel). Ich hatte auch beim letzten Test schonmal im Firefox die Third-Party-Blocker und anderen Kram deaktiviert, das half aber auch nicht. Der LaterPay-Support hat nicht geantwortet.

Im Laterpay-Account sind die Links auf eure Artikel übrigens ganz normal (blank, also genauso wie bei euch auf der Seite, ohne jegliche Zusatzinformationen/IDs/Keys). Die Links an sich können also die "Kaufinformation" schonmal nicht beinhalten.  Vor einigen Monaten, als das System neu war, hat es soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch schonmal funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (2. März 2019)

Es ist leider doch so wie ich befürchtet habe. Das Heft 04/2019 ist in der Konto-Übersicht unter "Digitale Produkte" abgebildet, zum Download wird mir lediglich Heft 03/2019 angeboten. Jetzt reichts mir! Ich weiß nicht was das soll. PCGamesHardware habe ich aufgrund dieses immer wiederkehrenden Problems gekündigt. Also das wird bei Computec unter Kundenservice verstanden.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2019)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Es ist leider doch so wie ich befürchtet habe. Das Heft 04/2019 ist in der Konto-Übersicht unter "Digitale Produkte" abgebildet



Dass du gekündigt hast ist natürlich schade, aber kannst du trotzdem noch mal nachschauen? Ich konnte in Erfahrung bringen, dass es aus Versehen einen Fehler beim Upload der Ausgabe gab, die wäre erst am Mittwoch freigeschaltet wurden. Das sollte aber nun passen.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2019)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe es grad nochmal mit meinem Firefox und einem komplett jungfräulichen Edge-Browser probiert, es geht in keinem von beiden (bei keinem Artikel). Ich hatte auch beim letzten Test schonmal im Firefox die Third-Party-Blocker und anderen Kram deaktiviert, das half aber auch nicht. Der LaterPay-Support hat nicht geantwortet.


War bei den Third-Party-Tools, die du deaktiviert hast, war da auch bspw. die firewall dabei? Natürlich nicht generell deaktivieren, aber testweise.
Dass LaterPay nicht antwortet darf nicht sein, probiere es bitte noch mal.



> Im Laterpay-Account sind die Links auf eure Artikel übrigens ganz normal (blank, also genauso wie bei euch auf der Seite, ohne jegliche Zusatzinformationen/IDs/Keys). Die Links an sich können also die "Kaufinformation" schonmal nicht beinhalten.  Vor einigen Monaten, als das System neu war, hat es soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch schonmal funktioniert bei mir.


Kannst du das noch mal präzisieren? Haben sich die Links zu damals im Format geändert? Wir können das leider von unserer Seite aus nur schwer analysieren, weil wir nur die API von LaterPay einbinden.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (4. März 2019)

Hallo ZAM, es funktioniert jetzt, DANKE. Ich hatte dieses Problem schon mehrfach, jedesmal bei einer neuen Ausgabe. Das hat einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, darum betteln zu müssen, um eine bereits bezahlte Leistung dann auch zu erhalten.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2019)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM, es funktioniert jetzt, DANKE. Ich hatte dieses Problem schon mehrfach, jedesmal bei einer neuen Ausgabe. Das hat einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, darum betteln zu müssen, um eine bereits bezahlte Leistung dann auch zu erhalten.


Sei dir gewiss, dass ist keines Falls unsere Absicht. Wir sind leider bei einigen Dingen angewiesen auf externe Dienstleister-Systeme und manchmal geht da leider etwas schief - in diesem Fall war es der Upload der Ausgabe.


----------



## Katharsas (10. März 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> War bei den Third-Party-Tools, die du deaktiviert hast, war da auch bspw. die firewall dabei? Natürlich nicht generell deaktivieren, aber testweise.
> Dass LaterPay nicht antwortet darf nicht sein, probiere es bitte noch mal.



Das mit der Firewall verstehe ich nicht. Ich hab hier nur die Standard Windows Firewall, die sich weder auf Firefox noch auf Edge auswirkt und somit absolut gar nichts beeinflussen sollte, was innerhalb eines Browsers abläuft. Ich hab jetzt mal ein neues zweisprachiges Support-Ticket sowohl an den US-Support als auch den DE-Support geschrieben. Wenn diesmal wieder nix zurückkommt, dann liegt es ziemlich sicher nicht an mir^^




ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du das noch mal präzisieren? Haben sich die Links zu damals im Format geändert? Wir können das leider von unserer Seite aus nur schwer analysieren, weil wir nur die API von LaterPay einbinden.



Ich vermute mal, dass es füher so war, dass eure Later-Pay-API geprüft hat, ob mir der Artikel gehört (wenn ich bei euch eingeloggt und auf der Artikel-Seite bin), und dann die Paywall entfernt. Das passiert jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Die Links haben sich nicht geändert glaube ich. Die Links im LaterPay-Account zeigen ja wie gesagt nur ganz normal auf euren Artikel. Die funktionieren genauso wie wenn irgendjemand anderes auf eure Artikel verlinkt.


----------



## Katharsas (13. März 2019)

Ok,
der Support hat geantwortet dass ich es nochmal probieren soll, klappt. Der Button "Gekauften Artikel erneut kostenlos freischalten." geht jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder. Den hab ich auch früher schon immer benutzen müssen, weil mein Browser alle Sessions/Cookies löscht beim schließen. Ich hätte glaub ich erwähnen sollen, dass der für mich eben bis kürzlich nur die (gesperrte) Seite neugeladen hat. Dieser Button war wohl das Problem und nicht die Links von LaterPay.


----------



## TwentyFive (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Artikel gekauft (Einzelkauf) und konnte diesen nur nach dem Kauf lesen. Nun ist er wieder nicht mehr zugänglich und ich werde erneut zum Kauf aufgefordert. Ich hatte ihn über laterpay bezahlt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Artikel per pdf zu bekommen oder zumindest weiterhin unbeschränkt aufzurufen? Vielen Dank und Gruß, Max


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



TwentyFive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Artikel gekauft (Einzelkauf) und konnte diesen nur nach dem Kauf lesen. Nun ist er wieder nicht mehr zugänglich und ich werde erneut zum Kauf aufgefordert. Ich hatte ihn über laterpay bezahlt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Artikel per pdf zu bekommen oder zumindest weiterhin unbeschränkt aufzurufen? Vielen Dank und Gruß, Max



Hallo und sorry, dass Du ein Problem beim Lesen des Artikels hast. Unter support_eu@laterpay.net kann man Dir direkt helfen.

Danke!


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: PCGH +, wie funktioniert es?*



TwentyFive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Artikel gekauft (Einzelkauf) und konnte diesen nur nach dem Kauf lesen. Nun ist er wieder nicht mehr zugänglich und ich werde erneut zum Kauf aufgefordert. Ich hatte ihn über laterpay bezahlt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Artikel per pdf zu bekommen oder zumindest weiterhin unbeschränkt aufzurufen? Vielen Dank und Gruß, Max



Frage: Wenn du dich hier mit deinen Laterpay-Login-Daten wieder einloggst https://web.laterpay.net/dialog/entry/#/login kannst du den Artikel dann wieder lesen?


----------



## Krabonq (19. Juli 2019)

Ich wollte gerade diesen Artikel hier kaufen:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Sound-Hardware-217390/Specials/Wie-gut-ist-Mainboard-Sound-1261771/

Musste dann aber feststellen, dass ich dafür einen Account bei "laterpay" brauche.
Das find ich schon ein bisschen umständlich, dass man nicht einfach per Paypal z.B. den Betrag überweisen kann und die Sache ist gegessen.

Und wie ich die letzten drei Seiten gelesen habe wird ersichtlich, dass ihr immer wieder Probleme habt, weil ihr keine Einsicht in die Vorgänge bei Laterpay habt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade diesen Artikel hier kaufen:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Sound-Hardware-217390/Specials/Wie-gut-ist-Mainboard-Sound-1261771/
> 
> Musste dann aber feststellen, dass ich dafür einen Account bei "laterpay" brauche.
> ...



Wir haben kein eigenes Paymentsystem (im Moment). Insofern geht das leider nicht anders. Aber auch wenn sich hier einige Leute mit Problemen gemeldet haben, der Service funktioniert - das beweisen auch die Zehntausende verkaufter Artikel, bei denen sich niemand beschwert hat. ^^


----------

